# Home-made recipe for dog with colitis/IBD needed



## Annamarie (Oct 14, 2007)

Hi all, I know long time no see... when my son started crawling life as we knew it got turned upside down hehe!

Our min pin (the fussy eater who has a sensitive tummy) has been spoiled by eating highchair scraps and stopped eating his dog food. We tried every brand out there, even grocery store brands, eventually giving him just raw meat and he developed colitis/IBD. He may have had it all along but the recent diet changes brought it to the surface. 

So needless to say after a vet visit he needs to be locked in his crate during meal times and I have to start feeding him a bland home made diet. But once again I'm overwhelmed by trying to balance all the nutrients and vitamins etc. Finding a good resource is tough. One person says feed grains, another says bone meal, then someone else will say neither is good for them.

Anyone have any complete recipes or sources??


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

I trust the information from this site. The links will be good information as well. Sick dogs are individuals. I am sure there are many routes to health as there are many causes to this sort of illness.
http://www.dogaware.com/specific.html#ibd


----------

